# What is everyone's training split?



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine as follows:

I do an 8 day split (+ I train cardio on some of the rest days or after weights depending on what I'm doing diet wise)

Legs + abs

Shoulders and bis

rest

chest & tris

rest

Back and traps

rest

rest


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm tweaking mine at the moment so this thread may help me.

But this weeks panning out like this.

Back

Shoulders bis and tris

Swimming

Inc walk cardio

Chest

Legs

Rest

Toying with back bis, chest tris etc. but did enjoy today's shoulders bi and tris.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

day 1 chest, bis

day 2 rest

day 3 legs

day 4 rest

day 5 shoulders, tris

day 6 rest

day 7 back

day 8 rest

repeat


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I'm tweaking mine at the moment so this thread may help me The same as phil soon as I work it out I will post it up mates So good thread parky bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest/tri, shoulders, back/bi, legs... No particular order...


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Mon, chest&tris

Tue, back&bis

thu.legs

sat,shoulders.

abs and cardio when suits. Damn kids on holidays mucking it up a bit at present.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dudes you could tell far more from each others routines if you posted the sets n reps as well..

i`m always interested in how many work sets are taken to failure etc..

bj order is quite important, it helps you avoid crossover, the big one is keeping deads n squats as far apart as poss


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Routines posted in another thread I think uncle cal! Maybe initial team drago one.

Think this follows on from Meeks looking to change his splits.

But maybe wrong. Are your gang quietly plodding on? Not seen much activity from rocky camp.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dudes you could tell far more from each others routines if you posted the sets n reps as well..
> 
> i`m always interested in how many work sets are taken to failure etc..
> 
> bj order is quite important, it helps you avoid crossover, the big one is keeping deads n squats as far apart as poss


I change this every workout - so not possible from me sadly. I don't do the same exercises, sets, reps, weights, speed etc...

I just bench/decline bench/dumbell press, dead, squat and mili press first on the appropriate day


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhh id like to see some of your training vids


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

philb125 said:


> Routines posted in another thread I think uncle cal! Maybe initial team drago one.
> 
> Think this follows on from Meeks looking to change his splits.
> 
> But maybe wrong. Are your gang quietly plodding on? Not seen much activity from rocky camp.


phil i just dont have the time bud..

i`ll be honest i have thought about withdrawing totally.

however i can do this via phone calls with far less effort ...

so far calls have been few and far between tho, i need weekly ones guys..

dave c is teachers pet 

i was posted out 3 years ago, i get the odd urge for a couple of weeks, but i`m strictly in current late nite rant mode lol

i`ll be interested to see how much food can help your routines.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well considering Nick has decided he wants to post again (albeit from France) maybe I can get his ass to a gym and we'll do some


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol did you not see the link to the universal phone holder in team rockys thread..

dont wait for nick, lets see the adonis in action...

what cardio do you do dude?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats fecking typiCAL i was finally about to be highest thread starter..

the bounder!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dudes you could tell far more from each others routines if you posted the sets n reps as well..
> 
> i`m always interested in how many work sets are taken to failure etc..
> 
> bj order is quite important, it helps you avoid crossover, the big one is keeping deads n squats as far apart as poss


I didn't mean order, i meant no particular day. Some weeks I train 4 days in a row and then can't get to the gym again for 4 or 5 days...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I was in the early stages of implementing a full-on DC routine which would most likely have looked as follows:

Day 1

Chest

Shoulders

Triceps

Back width

Back thickness

Day 2

Biceps

Forearms

Calves

Hams

Quads

That 2-day split would've been run over a 3-4 day period so in reality it'd be done 1.5 times per week. There would be one exercise per bodypart, generally doing various progressive warm-ups followed by one all out rest/pause set to failure and beyond (with a couple of exceptions). I'd have also been incorporating some extreme stretching for each bodypart.

I say I WAS in the process of putting this in place as i'm now pretty sure it's something I'll have to stick on the back-burner for the time being. For the concept to work there needs to be little interruption to the training frequency, something I just can't offer right now.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Trying out a push, pull, legs at the moment.

With Pull on Monday, Legs on Wednesday and Push on Fridays. I've dropped deads from my Pull routine at the moment, but once there back in I'll alternate them each week with Squats on leg days..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

4 day split.

Back and Bis

Chest and tris.

Shoulders

Legs

All for 3x10 going to failure on the last set.

On leg day I do 3x12-15 failure on the last set.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont think I do the same routine twice in sucsession?!

My split is somethinglike this

chest and biceps

shoulders traps and triceps

quads and calves

back and hamstrings.

Here is an example of the back/ hamstring routine

Racks wu + 3 sets

bentover row 3 sets

wide grip pulldown 3 sets

seated pully row 3 sets

kneeling rope pulldown 3 sets

lying leg curl 2 sets individual

seated leg curl 2 sets

stiff leg dead lift 2-3sets

this routine would be completed in around one hour or just over

In reality there is only just over 20 working sets and that feel right for me its intense and most sets are based around 10 reps,though some will be lower like my last set of racks and then some higher like kneeling rope pully were i do sets of 15.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I do 1-2 sets warm up 10-15 reps then 2 or 3 work sets between 6-10 reps depending on exercise.

Exercises vary depending on hotel/gym equipment


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Tue - Chest & Biceps

Thu - Back and traps

Fri - Shoulders, triceps, abs

Sun - legs

includes 20 HIIT on each day and currently a 45 min walk on days Im not training


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you mind me asking you all how your training changes when on cycle as opposed to off cycle?

bj 4 days on the trot will rub sandpaper on that wound till its bleeding bud.

it`ll really build up systemic fatigue n fcuk with your metabolism too..


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

When I am on cycle I usually do two on one off, off cycle I rest every other day or maybe two days between workouts. Sometimes I go to 3 days a week on push pull legs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs/Shoulders

rest

Chest/Tris

rest

Back/Bis

rest

rest

All compounds done first like squats and deadlift mainly 4x10 to failure bigger lifts 3x10,exercises vary weekly have an active rest week every 7 weeks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i see a lot of x10 sets which might emanate from me..

if so i will explain, 10 is a number of reps people can really do justice too actually 8-10, below that many people appear to drop reps before they should.

i find with 6`s people fail early due to extra weight literally crushing the strength out of them and 15`s people run out of steam (i`m one of them and it needs sorting)

if you calulate your 3x10 weights at pb i reckon you`ll be surprised at what you actually get at the other ends of the scale..

i did it with my most tenacious client the other day who rarely drops reps, he made it from 3x5 bw chins to 3x5x20 in 20 weeks. (not strongest client by any means tho)

we tried his milipress weights, he`d gotten a 5 on his last weeks set which was 5x43.5kg.

i calculated it to a 10 rep weight and he got a 9.. (9x35kg)

in this case cos we`d been focussing on 6`s for a few months he lost contact with being able to do 10, which is the other way round i know lol..

but i think you might get the idea altho i`m saying it all really badly..

its was ps carb who got it thru to me about being able to do 15`s and low rep sets..

i`m toying after this general cycle for pressing to try a weight where i fail at 15 reps take a timed period off, which has me down to 10 reps and then another to take me down to 6 reps.

using tiredness rather than weight for a change.

i wont be able to add so much weight to the bar over the cycle thoa s i`d be going to failure on each set.

but it should set me up well to add weight and beat my pb`s on the next training cycle, also getting me used to a full range of rep formats.

anyhoo soz to interupt you all :becky:

hope it helps explain things abit


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i see a lot of x10 sets which might emanate from me..


Isn't that the most well known set or rep range. I knew about 3 x 10 when I was in nappys!

Every magazine you read has 3x10.

How can you say it emanates from you ?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you mind me asking you all how your training changes when on cycle as opposed to off cycle?
> 
> bj 4 days on the trot will rub sandpaper on that wound till its bleeding bud.
> 
> it`ll really build up systemic fatigue n fcuk with your metabolism too..


I would certainly adapt immediately post cycle. Keeping training at the same level given the hormonal differences would be a nonsense. I would train 2x a week for 3/4 weeks post gear use.

Other than that pretty much the same


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Monday- chest:

incline smith 3 x sets

flat dumbbell press 3 x sets

dumbbell flys 3 x set

rota tor cuff curls 3 x 15 reps each shoulder.

Tuesday- back & hamstrings:

dumbbell rows 3 x set

seated wide machine rows 3 x sets

wide pull downs 3 x sets

shrugs 3 x sets

standing single leg curls 3 x sets

straight leg deads 3 ax sets

Wednesday- calfs & abs:

standing raises 3 x sets

donkey raises 3 x sets

leg raises 3 x sets

crunches 3 x sets

Thursday- shoulders:

behind neck press 3 x sets

front press 3 x sets

side dumbbell raises 3 x sets

rear dumbbell raises 3 x sets

friday- legs:

140 pyramid leg extensions

leg press 3 x sets

hack squats 3 x sets

leg curls 3 x sets

extension to failure 2 x sets

Saturday- arms & calfs:

preacher curls 3 x sets

hammer curls 3 x sets

triceps push downs 3 x sets

triceps extension machine 3 x set

fht7 standing calf raises.

that's a full week for me with Sunday being my main rest day all though i do class Wednesday as a rest day also as it isn't that strenuous.

my first set is normally a medium heavy set(10-12 reps) followed by a heavy set(4-6 reps) normally followed by a drops set (3 sets of 10).


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

I currently thinking ahead a month or two when I go into more of a Strength/Hypertrophy routine and am thinking something along these lines.

Day 1 - Back + Abs

Day 2 - Chest + Biceps

Day 3 - Quads + Abs

Day 4 - shoulders + Triceps

Day 5 - Hams + calves

Sets + reps I'm thinkin about going on a 3 week rotation for example

Week 1 - 4 sets 8 - 10 reps

Week 2 - 5 sets 5 reps

Week 3 - 8 sets 3 reps (no isolation movements)

Just a thought currently but thought I'd share it to get opinions

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> Isn't that the most well known set or rep range. I knew about 3 x 10 when I was in nappys!
> 
> Every magazine you read has 3x10.
> 
> How can you say it emanates from you ?


well i was just talking bout this place jordan (tbh i dont really look beyond it altho thats not good) but as you mention it you do repeat alot of what i say, albeit unwittingly, so my bad..

6 months ago many people on here were quoting me left right and centre and as you do like explanations even tho you didnt ask for one i thought i`d id give one.

i`d have thought most literature actually suggests 8 reps is that magic hypertrophy number.

10 being for strength, 6 for powder 15 for stamina.. (apparently if numbers can be so precise)

combine them in a rep scheme and it might help.

thanks for posting your routine up stu, if i lived closer i`d be pestering you for a workout


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well i was just talking bout this place jordan (tbh i dont really look beyond it altho thats not good) but as you mention it you do repeat alot of what i say, albeit unwittingly, so my bad..
> 
> 6 months ago many people on here were quoting me left right and centre and as you do like explanations even tho you didnt ask for one i thought i`d id give one.
> 
> ...


I've always trained with sets of ten unless doing 6-7 upper 6-7lower of a range of movement. That's rarely though nowadays just focusing on 3sets of ten ideally with a weight I am just about able to get 3 sets out with.

Good to see more unity on here, I do like all the opinions but can be confusing if some doing 6 some 15 etc.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

15 reps phil, thats heavy weight (relative) with high volume of reps..

its imo the ultimate hard set, certainly not something for just toning muscles, thats also probly why ive avoided it for so long.

its only this year ive paired chest and shoulders cos i knew shoulders done after chest would hit my weights and be like having prefatigued shoulders, then onto tri`s, its been working really well..

soz i`m waffling lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not at all that type of thinking I like, pre exhausting on previous sets with secondary muscles.

Helps us newbies build our routines etc!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

phil most helpful thing i can say that springs to mind is to keep the mindset of a beginner and never try to get ahead of yourself, think long term and then double it....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well i was just talking bout this place jordan (tbh i dont really look beyond it altho thats not good) but as you mention it you do repeat alot of what i say, albeit unwittingly, so my bad..
> 
> 6 months ago many people on here were quoting me left right and centre and as you do like explanations even tho you didnt ask for one i thought i`d id give one.
> 
> ...


6/8-12 for sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, less than 6 for myofibrillated hypertrophy. Plenty of studies to back that up. Myofibrillated hypertrophy simply has to yield bigger strength gains due to the mechanics. Sarcoplasmic causes aesthetic results in a shorter time frame - hence the standard intro is 3*10.

You want to really get stronger though you need to <6 in your rep range. Completely explains why some of your guys fatigue on higher rep sets after doing sub 6 rep sets for a while. The mechanics are different.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Also forgot the impact of different loads and intensity in terms of CNS impact


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not that I'm at all inclined to read articles on training often but T NATION | Locked and Loaded


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i was just thinking the numbers are all very round, what if for pure hypertrophy, 8 and a quarter reps wouldnt bring about more gains than a simple 8..

it must vary slightly from person to person on a statsitiCAL level, we`re all different i keep getting told..

you see i love to overthink training just like you love it with grub


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's mine training over a 10day split.

Monday

Bench press 3x8

Incline db 3x8

Db fly 3x8

Military press 3x8

Lat raises 3x8

Skullcrusher 3x8

Pulldown 3x8

Friday

Deadlift

Pullups

Pulldown wide grip

Pulldown D handle

.bb shrugs

Db bicep curls

Monday

Squats

Front Squats

Leg press

Calve raises

So Friday would now be chest and following

Monday back.

The 10 day split works for me 2-3 days rest is what I think

My body needs.

And I've done the 3 4 & 5 day split over 7 days.

And nothing has given me the progression like I'm seeing now.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well i was just talking bout this place jordan (tbh i dont really look beyond it altho thats not good) but as you mention it you do repeat alot of what i say, albeit unwittingly, so my bad..
> 
> D


Only thing I repeat from you is incremental progression in the form of 1.25kgs or 2.5kg.

That is it.

You just took brawns ideas and shaped them into your own


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Meeeeow!.......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Meeeeow!.......


Lmao. Just sayin


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol theirs no beating round the bush wi you

Just straight to the point eh jord


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sometimes I suppose I'm a bit to honest but at least it's not behind the back.

All these hormones lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive always followed old school Dave draper methods really that's the reason for the rep ranges and active rest days,also have some training periods which are all supersets also from time to time,cal tho to be fair to him has really elevated the need for rest and not go ego crazy with weight and watch form also I do use the incremental weight loading for certain exs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Honesty is the best policy in my book..

just trained chest delt and tri burst.com

Now I'm of to me bed


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah theres nothing worse than a load of dudes talking bout you behind your back..

jordan if you dont like my posts put me on the ignore button.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah theres nothing worse than a load of dudes talking bout you behind your back..
> 
> jordan if you dont like my posts put me on the ignore button.


If your referring to Ukm check my posts nothing said by me mate.

It's not you'r posts it's your ego


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you cant ignore a moderator. ive tried.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

We all gain knowledge from books or experience it's how we learn im glad folks are happy to share

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> We all gain knowledge from books or experience it's how we learn im glad folks are happy to share Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loz is right the knowledge I gain from playboy over the years guys


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Knobhead Meeks lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh doggy, the man who appears only to cause trouble.

try making some positive informative posts on here.

jordan i didnt mention you at all.

i merely responded about people talking behind peoples backs jordan.

i wasnt foolish enuff to say you were.

its clearly apparent and good to know your a mature dude with his ego under control.

still waiting for the calf pictures dude.

a man with no ego will have no probs putting pics of his worst bits up.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

just stateing the facts.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> Knobhead Meeks lol Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loz you been reading the wrong one that playgirl. Pmsl lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:
 

> ahhh doggy, the man who appears only to cause trouble.
> 
> try making some positive informative posts on here.
> 
> ...


My pics will never compare to your 'god like' body.

Foolishly say what you like but back it up with facts mate. I didn't once slag you off on UKM


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick your calves up jordan.

youve got a problem with me STILL after i thought we`d sorted this out so i suggest you pm doug if you have a further problem with me.

i back up everything i say with pictures.

back on topic or threads being locked.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Use think I got a god like body I know I got the look of a god But only in a good light. Or even in the dark so I am told pmsl lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

stucore said:


> Monday- chest:
> 
> incline smith 3 x sets
> 
> ...


Very interesting read that Stu, thanks for posting. Volume isn't huge at all as i'm sure some would expect. How long have you been training calves twice a week?

I also notice no standard deads (just SLDL) and no squats - has that always been the case?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> stick your calves up jordan.
> 
> youve got a problem with me STILL after i thought we`d sorted this out so i suggest you pm doug if you have a further problem with me.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to see my calves do badly ? You know my legs lag behind upper body I still posted fb pics on the drago thread check em out.

I'll even let you print them out and keep them


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> stick your calves up jordan.
> 
> youve got a problem with me STILL after i thought we`d sorted this out so i suggest you pm doug if you have a further problem with me.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to see my calves do badly ? You know my legs lag behind upper body I still posted fb pics on the drago thread check em out.

I'll even let you print them out and keep them


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Very interesting read that Stu, thanks for posting. Volume isn't huge at all as i'm sure some would expect. How long have you been training calves twice a week?
> 
> I also notice no standard deads (just SLDL) and no squats - has that always been the case?


x2 great post by Stu


----------

